# How long until nolvadex takes effect?



## minto (Jan 23, 2012)

I starting feeling a bit of pain in my left nipple if I press it about 6 days ago and have been taking 20mg nolva everyday since, but the pain is still there. My right nipple is fine, it was after I started hcg that I noticed it. Will the pain go away if i continue to take nolva? I do not think there is a lump there.

Cheers


----------



## Cheggidy (Mar 21, 2012)

What gear are you using?


----------



## minto (Jan 23, 2012)

just 500mg test with 4 week dbol kickstart, just starting week 6, started hcg start of week 5


----------



## dawun (Jan 19, 2012)

that is because the hcg, how much are you injecting?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Use an AI like Arimidex or letrozole, the later is better at lowering oestrogen Nolva should work soon but will only stop oestrogen from binding to the receptors, so may not take the problem away.

This is my understanding of the whole oestrogen reduction/prevention.

Ausbuilt is the man for this stuff


----------



## minto (Jan 23, 2012)

300iu sun and wed of hcg


----------



## minto (Jan 23, 2012)

I've ordered some arimidex, what dose do you guys recommend? they are 1mg tabs


----------



## Vasea (Mar 8, 2011)

0.5 mg


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Vasea said:


> 0.5 mg


Every other day

look at the top of the page, youll find stickies on gyno. i think ausbuilt + hacks always checking in there, helping people out .

Leave a comment on there for him

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/48389-gynecomastia-male-breast-development.html


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought Nolva kicked in straight away tbh


----------



## minto (Jan 23, 2012)

alright cheers, arimidex will take a couple of days to come, is there any point upping nolva to 40mg a day?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Not really to be honest with ya.


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Nope, 40Mg's of Nolva won't do ****, I'm even thinking about lowering my Dose from 20mg's to ten mg's a day! As said, arimidex, 0.5 Mg's every day or EOD! EOD is more normal, you will see fast results with Arimidex!!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

1mg ed if you want to get it under control, Arimidex has a half life of 47 hours so eod would be ok but if theres a problem already why risk any further with an inconsistent dose (after all they are made in 1mg tabs for a reason)


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

That reason being breat cancer, TBF, but I guess, have to agree Craigy!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm using 60mg of nolva each day and if I'm honest it's working a treat and funnily enough it seems more effective than my aromasin I was taking which I find very strange!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Blast it with 1mg ed IMO and then drop dose once under control


----------

